# Redwood Burl Coffee table



## GS-76 (Sep 20, 2021)

Working on a 150 yr old Redwood Burl top coffee table with a Myrtle live edge base, with a Myrtle crotch stump. Sealer coats are on and gap on top is partially filled with black tinted epoxy. Now i am adding small river rock and will do final fill with clear epoxy. Also going to do another coat of amber shellac to darken base top
a bit to match Redwood top a bit more. Need to do sealer coat in base stump yet and do final finish with top coat.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Cliff. (Sep 21, 2021)

Very Nice!! What a great edge that is.
I want to see the river rock.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 21, 2021)

Looking good so far. How did you fasten the top and bottom the the upright part?


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 21, 2021)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GS-76 (Sep 21, 2021)

Cliff, will do when i get the rock in. Karl, top and bottom are glued and pegged with 1-1/4" dowels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice looking table Gary. The offset between the top and base made me think of the coastal cypress trees that are always leaning one way or another.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 21, 2021)

Incredible. Love all of it


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2021)

Really great looking table! Can't wait to see the future pics! Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Oct 5, 2021)

Well i am down to spraying finish on this table. Long hole filled with black tinted west sytem epoxy and then small colored rocks added and final pour done in clear system west epoxy. Top is still wet and finish is laying down still. I will let dry for a few days and sand & buff out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2021)

NICE!!!


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 5, 2021)

That is fantastic!!


----------



## GS-76 (Oct 6, 2021)

Final pic on this project. It’s a done deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 6, 2021)

That is o e awesome table.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 6, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> Well i am down to spraying finish on this table. Long hole filled with black tinted west sytem epoxy and then small colored rocks added and final pour done in clear system west epoxy. Top is still wet and finish is laying down still. I will let dry for a few days and sand & buff out.
> 
> View attachment 217071
> 
> ...


Was the hole that you filled naturally occurring or a result of some part of processing?


----------



## Barb (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## GS-76 (Oct 7, 2021)

Twofeathers: It was in the wood when i got it and i think it is a chainsaw cut from loggers. The slab is thought to be 150 yrs according to family members. There were 2 of them and one i already made a coffee table of .

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ScoutDog (Nov 2, 2021)

Very interesting table!
The attitude kinda reminds me of the acacia tree silhouette:





I suppose it's full circle when a finished project made of wood resembles a tree...
Nice work, @Gary Schuler !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

